# Project: Gone Xtreme 260



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

For the name, it's a relatively mild unit. It's a GX260 motherboard, no control board (meaning no front USB either), the board has mounting slots, so i have a piece of cardboard as an isolator, and board is wire tied in at 3 points.

Which side panel looks better? I'm thinking green.


----------



## drew16387 (Oct 3, 2008)

looks cool ill try do a photoshop for the top for you give you a better pic mate
ill have to wait till i restart later and put the xp on


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

those are just representations. I already have the camo stuf (somewhere) and the flames i'll do differently, an easier pattern to apply.


----------



## drew16387 (Oct 3, 2008)

ahh i see go with the green them mate


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Eww, dellware :wink:


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

stressfreesoul said:


> Eww, dellware :wink:


what's better- emachines or dellware? haha

Here's what i just got done doing. I think i decided i'm going to brush the flames on rather than spray-stencil. Might do somethign with the brushed look too?

Still not too sure what to do color wise. Like you said, green makes you think alienware, black is too common and basey, yellow and red are too bold, and blue is common blue.

So i'm thinking something like this:

side flames: silver
side base: 3 parts blue to 1 part yellow at top, with slightly more yellow (2.5 to 1.5) closer to flames

front flames: 3 parts blue to 1 part yellow at bottom, with slightly more yellow (2.5 to 1.5) closer to tips
front base: silver

yes, i know it's already silver. but the plastic is in really bad condition. If i cant find silver paint, i may just go and do 4 parts gray with 1 part yellow.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

another mind change. 

Now looking at a tangerine/silver scheme. stock black still stays, front flames and side base are tangerine yellow/orange. side flames and front base are silver or 3 grey 1 yellow.

So i'd just need yellow, red, and silver/grey paint.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)




----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

after a little touch up..





need a better brush to finish...

the flash makes it look like it goes yellow to orange. I think that's the metallic in the yellow playing with light?


----------



## drew16387 (Oct 3, 2008)

if ther paint is metalic then it will 'pop' with a flash so probly gives the illusion. its coming along but a stencil then sprayed job would of looked cleaner. good luck with cleaning the edges up keep the pic coming


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

drew16387 said:


> if ther paint is metalic then it will 'pop' with a flash so probly gives the illusion. its coming along but a stencil then sprayed job would of looked cleaner. good luck with cleaning the edges up keep the pic coming


I thought about spraying, it was my origional intention because it's easy, but i would have had to go outside, then try to avoid campus authorities from noticing. Plus getting the flame stencils to adhere to the silver without leaving residue would have been interesting.

but i did want to spray it.

The orange wasn't metallic, but the 1/4 mix of metallic golden yellow probably did that.

I'm gonna get one of those foam edging brushed with the 30 degree cut to them. That way i can just make straight lines of paint to fill in the voids and clean the texture. The flame textures will stay except the front not sure what i want to do with it. didn't come out well.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

The tangerine is better than the green, for sure. You've been Tango'd instead of snot monstered!


----------

